# Bandanas



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I am not great at sewing but I've been cutting down regular size bandanas for Oliver. They aren't great but he looks adorable with them.
Have you found any good places for havanese size bandanas?:ear:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

You just gave me an idea. We could get Kara to make us all Forum Bandana's and add that to the forum t-shirt project. What do you think?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YES!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Good idea! I should make some . They are really easy to sew, just staystitch the edges if you don't have a serger (I'm getting a new serger for Christmas, probably)

But even if you don't want to sew the edges, there is this stuff (liquid "fray stop") you can buy at the fabric store which will prevent fraying. I use it on ribbons, mostly..but it would work great for cutting bandanas!

Do post a picture!!!! They sound so cute.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> You just gave me an idea. We could get Kara to make us all Forum Bandana's and add that to the forum t-shirt project. What do you think?


ound:

HEHE! You guys are just baiting me with the word "sewing".....I can't resist that word!!!!!!!

Shameful!

Sure. Pick a fabric and I'll sew up bandanas....I love doing stuff like that.

Didn't someone post a Havanese fabric link awhile back?

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Not the best photo but it is the first I found!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's cute! What are the measurement of the bandana and the measurements of Oliver's neck?

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara--
I made a bunch of these for the dogs getting adopted from the animal shelter.They really are just a square--but because of "bulk"I cut them down in half diagonally......I zig zagged the edges(no serger).For a hav it would just be starting with a smaller square to begin with....they are cute,but look horrible on my Vin and Quincy(big long coats).They are adorable on the puppy clips and dogs like my Mom's cocker.:wink:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie, that's so nice of you! I suppose you could really get creative with seasonal themes and whatnot! 

Gosh, like I NEED an excuse to buy more fabric!!!!! ound: I'm already HIDING it all over the house so my husband doesnt' know I've bought more.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What we did was "adoption bundles" with the Girl Scouts.We made braided dog chew toys,made treats and then wrapped new plush toys in bandannas and it all became a bundle.They were cute.The girls collected dog and cat food too.I think we took 75-100 bundles and all that stuff.....the animal shelter was just"oh,thanks".The girls were so disappointed. 
If we do it again,it will be to a more grateful source.......:biggrin1:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

yay!! Alrighty then, my order, 

a dark purple bandana around a roundleather collar 

hihihi just send me the bill hahahaha

Oh and while you are at it, I'd like a nice dark purple coat to go with it hihihi just tell me the measurement you need hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

So is purple your favorite color? hehe. I think Sierra needs a purple cloak, maybe with a crown! 

Julie, that's too bad that they weren't very grateful. I bet the girls were bummed after all that hard work.

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is a better shot of Oliver and his bandana.

Keep your hands away from my photos!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a cute picture of Oliver with his bandanna!He looks like he's ready to "rope and ride" with the cowboys in that one!Adorable!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Julie. He won't let me put anything in his hair but loves bandanas.
Sally


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sally, 

Oliver looks so handsome with that red bandanna on!! How adorable!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

:thumb: Oliver looks very tres' chic.....very french....very Maurice Chevalier!! Ooh la la!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey Mintchip I love the SF bandana....hava-BarryBonds....:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Hey Mintchip I love the SF bandana....hava-BarryBonds....:biggrin1:


Go Giants!!! Good luck Barry!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't usually put them on Dora but I bought a cute one with a matching visor at a rescue event. The bandana doesn't tie around the dog but just slips thru the collar. It is quite cute though!

Amanda


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I prefer the bandanas that slide on the collar to the ones that tie around the neck because they stay on better.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Can I put a construction worker Uniform on Radar and we can have our own "Village-Hav" show.


----------

